# pocket knife in mexico ?



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

i will be moving to Mexico City in September for at least 180 days , staying in the northern part of Neza . the question is can i walk around with my pocket knife there like i do in the states ? for me it is part of my routine , wallet , keys , cell phone , pocket knife . thanks for any info y'all can provide .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why? What do you use it for? Could it be considered a weapon? If yes; a bad idea.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

duly noted , will leave my pocket knives in the states with my guns and rifles .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

regwill said:


> duly noted , will leave my pocket knives in the states with my guns and rifles .


If you're going to be living in Neza, a rather unsavory part of Mexico City, it's better not to carry a knife and just avoid confrontations with unsavory people you may run into on the street.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

regwill said:


> i will be moving to Mexico City in September for at least 180 days , staying in the northern part of Neza . the question is can i walk around with my pocket knife there like i do in the states ? for me it is part of my routine , wallet , keys , cell phone , pocket knife . thanks for any info y'all can provide .


 If you really feel you need one, bring a small one. The reason old guys feel the need for a pocket knife I will never understand but such is life.
On a second note, When did people from Ohio start saying "y'all" ? I worked for a company where their international offices and main factory were in Ohio, met lots of people from both facilities and never heard "Y'all" ever spoken.


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

i spent my formative years in south texas , ages 11-27 . the last 14 in colorado . as a young child 6 years in germany . maybe the next 5 or 10 in mexico !


----------



## regwill (Jul 2, 2013)

i am not from cincy , only going to be here for 5 months


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I live in Mexico City and carry my Gerber Multitool everywhere.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You can carry a pocket knife in Mexico City the same way as in the US
As long as it is not the size of Rambo's machete

In ciudad Neza, you better not try to use it to defend yourself


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

GARYJ65 said:


> You can carry a pocket knife in Mexico City the same way as in the US
> As long as it is not the size of Rambo's machete
> 
> In ciudad Neza, you better not try to use it to defend yourself


Yep, its best not to even show it in public. You may get robbed for it if its a nice one. I lost my 1950's Old Timer to some scumbag in Chicago once....that only happens once.

I carry my Gerber in my pocket and only take it out for work or to get melted Panela cheese off my shoe after lunch at the local Hurrache stand. True Story.

In Oaxaca where my wife is from, the older men carry machetes everywhere. So do the 10 year old girls that come by to sell coconuts.

At the end of the day it really depends where you are what is perceived as a weapon by the sheeple and what is considered a tool.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest you carry a 22" machete like so many do in rural Mexico. There are many hand tooled leather sheaths available and you'll be able to color coordinate your wardrobe. 
The wonderful thing about carrying these giant knives is that police stops will ignore them, but will cause you serious problems if you carry a really short one like a dagger or 4 inch pocket knife.


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why? What do you use it for? Could it be considered a weapon? If yes; a bad idea.


For self defense, high OC pepper spray is better and legal in Mexico, along with several other self-defense items you'll find at Amazon. One neighbor of mine has a gun. He told me he 'knows' certain people in the TJ area that makes it okay for him to possess a gun.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

MichelleRN said:


> For self defense, high OC pepper spray is better and legal in Mexico, along with several other self-defense items you'll find at Amazon. One neighbor of mine has a gun. He told me he 'knows' certain people in the TJ area that makes it okay for him to possess a gun.


That friend of yours is trying to pull your leg, yo can legally own guns in Mexico, there is a law about that; ley de armas de fuego y explosivos, it does not matter who you know. You register your firearm and that's it
You cannot take it out of your house, there is another type of license for that, and it's terribly difficult to get for civilians


----------



## MichelleRN (Nov 4, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> That friend of yours is trying to pull your leg


He's not a friend


----------

